# FS/FT: WC Zaire Moba Gibberosa male 6" - new pics Mar 23rd



## engotski (Nov 9, 2014)

Looking to sell or trade:

Wild caught Zaire Moba Gibberosa male 6" (bought from bluezebraman a few months ago for $160). Asking $140 or trades for what have you.

New pics as of March 23rd


























Older photo taken end of Jan 2015










Thanks!


----------



## Aquascene604 (Oct 21, 2013)

I've seen this fish in person and wow; 
The frontosa is top quality and for a steal of a price. 
Goodluck with the sale bud :smile:

Free bump bump bump


----------



## kf3506 (May 22, 2012)

You have PM.


----------



## engotski (Nov 9, 2014)

Aquascene604 said:


> I've seen this fish in person and wow;
> The frontosa is top quality and for a steal of a price.
> Goodluck with the sale bud :smile:
> 
> Free bump bump bump


Thanks buddy! Hope youre enjoying the blue regal!

German red/blue neon/BNP pending


----------



## engotski (Nov 9, 2014)

Bump it up


----------



## engotski (Nov 9, 2014)

Bumppppppp


----------



## engotski (Nov 9, 2014)

bumppppppp


----------



## engotski (Nov 9, 2014)

Bumppppppp


----------



## engotski (Nov 9, 2014)

price lowered


----------



## engotski (Nov 9, 2014)

Bumppppppp


----------



## engotski (Nov 9, 2014)

Would like to get him sold asap so I can move on to my next project...willing to trade for quality golf items, sneakers (jordans, airmaxs, etc) in size 10, or what have you


----------



## engotski (Nov 9, 2014)

Bump for this show quality fish...would make the ideal breeding male


----------



## engotski (Nov 9, 2014)

easter bump


----------



## engotski (Nov 9, 2014)

Bumppp obo


----------



## engotski (Nov 9, 2014)

to the top


----------



## engotski (Nov 9, 2014)

bump. this stud deserves a better home


----------



## engotski (Nov 9, 2014)

gone to a good home


----------

